# How do you carry heavy gear for wildlife photography?



## daniela (Jun 7, 2016)

Hi!

As an proud owner of an big white lens and an heavy tripod, I realised that my equipment is heavy. Much to heavy for an spindly woman like I am. I´d like to buy an trolley to use it in flat areas.

In an internet search, I just found an Eckla beach trolley. This trolley seems to be well made and the usage as an chair is nice. But the "raw" trolley is not sufficent enough to carry all my stuff. 

How do you carry your equipment? Eckla too? Or is there another company you recommend? Did you modify your trolley and how?

Thanks for your advice
Daniela


----------



## AlanF (Jun 7, 2016)

Miss Piggy says:"Never eat more than you can lift". I follow the same philosophy with my wildlife photographic gear: "Don't shoot with more than you can lift".


----------



## Otara (Jun 7, 2016)

Theres the 'if you cant say anything useful' saying as well for that matter.

On google theres a variety of ideas including gun carts, prams and I think golf carts with various adaptions to carry the lens. Ive used a bike trailer/pram that breaks down for carrying in a car, but its really for when its a semi camp out situation. Youd want it with a fair amount of padding so that any bumps arent being transmitted to the lens. I usually carry the camera and lens and had all the other less fragile stuff on the cart.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Jun 7, 2016)

In my case I carry what I think I will need so it's anything from a shoulder strap to my Lowepro SuperTrekker. If I am carrying heavy gear then I invariably use a backpack. With a decently designed pack that has a good harness system it is surprising how much you can carry in relative comfort, though naturally your range gets more limited. Personally I don't like the idea of a trolley as it would be more of a hazard than a help due to the terrain I am covering.
If you are looking at carrying just 1 lens (Bid White) then I find my LowePro LensTrekker 600 very good as it is light and comfortable. Additionally it has sufficient attachment points for a tripod, head extenders etc. It takes any of the big whites with a pro body attached. There is now a Mk2 version which looks better as well as good alternatives from Tamrac etc.

You mention that you are carrying a heavy tripod, why are you carrying a heavy one? I use a Gitzo 3530LS, it weighs only 1.8 Kilo and is more than up to the job with a Canon 800mm. Just a thought?


----------



## YuengLinger (Jun 8, 2016)

With the right backpack (to keep the gadgets and help fill space) and bungee cords, the Eckla is adequate here in Florida--as long as you don't get off of pretty smooth trails. Forget it once you have to go through brush.

Disclosure, I sold my Eckla to a friend with a 500mm f/4, his knees are shot, and he does take it out on pretty long hikes. But he stays on fairly smooth trails. I used it when I was bringing way too much stuff--but NOT a big white--just a 100-400, tripod, speedlite, landscape lens, macro lens. I learned my lessons for now. I just bring one lens, body, and tripod except on the coolest days.


----------



## retroreflection (Jun 8, 2016)

I carry photo as well as camping gear in a Kifaru backpack. If there is plenty of snow I use an expedition sled (rigid poles between the sled and a waist belt). I have dabbled in building a travois for warm weather carrying of huge weights. No success as of yet. A travois is a plains Indian device for carrying huge weights. Originally used with dogs, but then switched to horses. I have seen ads for a similar thing with one wheel, designed for the hiking market. But that could have been twenty years ago.


----------



## LarryC1973 (Jun 8, 2016)

I modified my granddaughters jogging stroller and it works like a charm. I go out all day and carry all my gear several bodies and more lens than necessary. A stool, cooler for lunch, rain gear and everything needed for an entire day out in the woods. If you have any questions about the design or fabrication please contact me.


----------



## Lurker (Jun 8, 2016)

Wheeleez:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002UQGQUK/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B002UQGQUK&linkCode=as2&tag=biasar0c-20&linkId=GRLZRMRAY2WJHD2Z

Art Morris from Birds as Art uses this. He talks about them here:
http://www.birdsasart-blog.com/2015/06/22/wheeleez-as-savior/

He also uses the Eckla Beach Rolly. 

Me, I'm not fortunate enough to own a Big White yet.


----------



## Zeidora (Jun 8, 2016)

I used a couple of Lowe Supertreckers AW, but recently got a F-stop Shinn with Cinema ICU for my 4x5" kit. The Shinn feels significantly lighter and easier to carry. I only have a small "big white" (300/2.8), but carry lots of prime glass around, which also add up. Just ordered a F-stop Tilopa for a pared down SLR kit, but don't expect it to arrive before x-mas.
Re heavy tripod, the RRS TVS34L is quite all right re weight, and extremely stable. You could go a little smaller even if shaving off some ounces is important. CF legs are saving quite a bit of mass.

The second, very significant investment for my photography is a gym membership. Having good core strength is critical for carrying heavy loads. Some sessions with a PT may help you get a good foundation. I combine it with power yoga, lots of "flight school". I'm a 6' 190 lb guy.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 8, 2016)

LarryC1973 said:


> I modified my granddaughters jogging stroller and it works like a charm. I go out all day and carry all my gear several bodies and more lens than necessary. A stool, cooler for lunch, rain gear and everything needed for an entire day out in the woods. If you have any questions about the design or fabrication please contact me.



Scrolling upwards when I saw the bottom of this I figured it'd be Surapon posting.  He has some cool ideas.

My question would be what happens when all is going well and then you find yourself in a situation where the stroller is a definite liability. I guess I'm thinking hiking trails that sometimes have bad sections. Myself, I have the assistance of a wonderful energetic wife - works great for me. 

Jack


----------



## Eldar (Jun 8, 2016)

If your shooting is in a park, with prepared flat surfaces, a trolley may well work. But if you hike in real terrain, it is useless. If you get a good backpack, that can be adjusted to your figure and carry a 1D body, a 600 f4L IS II lens, extenders, tripod and a little extras, you are still below 15kg. Unless you have a physical handicap, any person can carry that. I often carry +30kg (I am 56 and not that athletic ...).

Most camera packs have limited adjustment features, but some have. I use different sizes of F-stop packs, with a variety of their internal modules, called ICUs, which works well for me. But for longer hiking trips. I also use regular packs, from Bergans (the biggest I have at 130 litre), Norrøna and Osprey, where the ICUs fit, but I still have room for tent, sleepingbag, food, clothing etc. Go to a well equiped hiking store and check out how you can have a pack specially adapted to you. You will be amazed of how much you can carry when the pack is porperly adjusted and carried right.


----------



## Pookie (Jun 8, 2016)

Golf pull carts work even better and you can hang lots off of them. Many are made of square tubing which allows good kludges to be made. They are better due to them folding up to nothing, they are much lighter and pack into the trunk well. I've shot solo with strobes, batteries and a BD all on drag along. Actually had models drag it for me and none have complained ;D


----------



## Bennymiata (Jun 8, 2016)

The rougher the terrain the larger the wheels need to be.
Small wheels just get caught in holes. 

I've seen lots of bicycle trailers that would work as they're light and have big wheels.


----------



## Halfrack (Jun 8, 2016)

+1 on the jogging stroller - if you have a handbreak, you're a clamp away from having a shooting platform that can go where tripods can't!


----------



## NancyP (Jun 8, 2016)

Game carts might be ok also. Your gear weighs less than a deer. Big but not wide wheels. Also game sleds you drag. Check out your hunter outfitting store (Cabelas, Bass Pro, Gander Mt are the superstores in this region).


----------



## sanjosedave (Jun 19, 2016)

Hire a Scout or Photo Assistant


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 19, 2016)

A good friend.

Seriously!

You get to enjoy their company and they can help carry the load.


----------



## scottkinfw (Jun 19, 2016)

LarryC1973 said:


> I modified my granddaughters jogging stroller and it works like a charm. I go out all day and carry all my gear several bodies and more lens than necessary. A stool, cooler for lunch, rain gear and everything needed for an entire day out in the woods. If you have any questions about the design or fabrication please contact me.



Looks good Larry. Does she push it?


----------



## Bennie_CanonShooter (Jun 19, 2016)

i use Hard Case for all my equipment - its fast, easy to organize and keeps all your gear protected at all time, even from dust.

When its time to move - I just pick a dolley for easy flat locations or I use a strap, bind them together and put them on a more stable trolley with big garden wheels. Also have a folding trolley for city use.

Also, all my cases got wheels - I also have the Pelican 1510M - big wheel version and two backpacks (tamrac expeditions)

I use to transport my gear open and use to store my gears on cabinets and drawers  never gain.


----------



## RGF (Jun 19, 2016)

I have always heard "get the biggest, heaviest tripod that your spouse will carry".

Lots of good ideas for stollers and carts.

If I need it on my back, then I use a Gura Gear Bataflae 32L (new model is Tamrac G-elite).


----------



## East Wind Photography (Jun 19, 2016)

For hiking with my 1dx2 and 300mm or less, I use a dual spider pro belt system. Allows me to carry two systems with nothing on my back. You get more of a leg workout but I can deal with that. Back pain not so much. Hiked 62 miles over a week with that set up in GNP. Just carried my food and water in my backpack.

If I'm taking my 600mm, it has to go on my back in a tamrac 5793. I usually take my 300 on hiking excursions, leaving the 600 for when I target larger game or Eagles specifically. Not something that I just generally hike with as it also requires additional support gear...Wimberley, large tripod, etc. It's a big deal to go big.


----------



## niels123 (Jun 19, 2016)

East Wind Photography said:


> For hiking with my 1dx2 and 300mm or less, I use a dual spider pro belt system. Allows me to carry two systems with nothing on my back. You get more of a leg workout but I can deal with that. Back pain not so much. Hiked 62 miles over a week with that set up in GNP. Just carried my food and water in my backpack.
> 
> If I'm taking my 600mm, it has to go on my back in a tamrac 5793. I usually take my 300 on hiking excursions, leaving the 600 for when I target larger game or Eagles specifically. Not something that I just generally hike with as it also requires additional support gear...Wimberley, large tripod, etc. It's a big deal to go big.



I assume that you have the spider plate attached to the 300mm lens collar? I heard from someone a 70-200 f/2.8 IS II attached to a pro body (don't know which one) broke on the lens mount because of the repeated impact on the combination with the *body* hooked to the spider belt.

I own the spider as well (but not any big whites). I'm a bit afraid of this as well, especially wih "heavier" lenses that don't have a collar like the 85 f/1.2L II which is about 1 kg. I think the 1Dx is also about 1 kg which is constantly hanging on the 300mm if you have the lens collar attached to your spider belt. You are not afraid that the body breaks from the lens when hiking these long distances?


----------



## East Wind Photography (Jun 20, 2016)

niels123 said:


> East Wind Photography said:
> 
> 
> > For hiking with my 1dx2 and 300mm or less, I use a dual spider pro belt system. Allows me to carry two systems with nothing on my back. You get more of a leg workout but I can deal with that. Back pain not so much. Hiked 62 miles over a week with that set up in GNP. Just carried my food and water in my backpack.
> ...



The plate.was.attached to the lens foot not the body...the second rig was a 7d mark2 with a wide angle lens. Never had any problems. The pins did wear a bit but I replaced them when I got back. They didn't wear enough to cause a failure. I suppose eventually it might. The plates are quite strong and I never had a camera separate from the lens. I often kept an extender on it as well which gives a bit more clearance. During some single track with heavy brush, I would just rotate the belt so the camera was behind me or in front of me.

There were times I had to be careful climbing up rocks or crossing a ledge but as long as you remain aware of your gear it's not a big issue.

I would expect the only way to bust a camera mount would be to drop it.

I will note the Spider noted that the pro plate was not designed for that kind of weight and I sent them photos of the pins. However I would not hesitate to do it again. The pins are cheap enough and with anything it's good to inspect your gear before any long adventure. Perhaps they will make a beefed up place just for this purpose.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 20, 2016)

Hi East Wind. 
I find that kind of statement quite worrying, if the pro plate is not for carrying pro gear what gear is it for? Rebel and 18-55? Point and shoot? 
It is good to know that it survived your abuse with pro gear  and that you would be happy to do it again, I guess this means that they are being a bit conservative with their ratings. 
Thanks to all for an interesting thread. 

Cheers, Graham. 



East Wind Photography said:


> I will note the Spider noted that the pro plate was not designed for that kind of weight and I sent them photos of the pins. However I would not hesitate to do it again. The pins are cheap enough and with anything it's good to inspect your gear before any long adventure. Perhaps they will make a beefed up place just for this purpose.


----------



## daniela (Jun 21, 2016)

Thank you for your answers to my question. I was looking for an solution and my favourite things are the modified jogging stroller and the Golf pull carts.

An photographic friend or better girl friedn would be great, but it is hard to find one. Those I met were suffering from GAS (no 1DXII? Why don`t you buy an 600mm or 80mm lens???) or were just interested in the photographer (you know what I mean).

I am still looking for an customizable jogging stroller where you can remove the baby-box.

My question: _the golf pull cart is my personal favourite_, but do you know one, where I can put an backpack, tripod and some other gear (foldable chair, clothes, ...) on? Like an platform or something like that. Most I saw are just an light cart with an small platorm to put the golf bag on. But this is to small to carry all my gear.


It would be great to get some help. Thank you!
Daniela


----------



## mnclayshooter (Jun 21, 2016)

We use these types of carts on rough terrain for our sporting clays shotguns. They're made to haul heavy and expensive equipment. A few boxes of shotgun ammo adds up in weight, and the shotguns can be well into the $10,000+ range without a lot of effort. 

www.ruggedgear.com

They're essentially a running stroller but modified for use without a child in them. Add a few camera-related add-ons - maybe by Kirk or peak design etc to clamp your arca-plates, and you might be in great shape! The gun racks are easy to remove, and they might even have one customizeable without them added on that might save some $$. Alternatively, they probably make a great holder for a monopod etc.


----------



## daniela (Jun 21, 2016)

mnclayshooter said:


> We use these types of carts on rough terrain for our sporting clays shotguns. They're made to haul heavy and expensive equipment. A few boxes of shotgun ammo adds up in weight, and the shotguns can be well into the $10,000+ range without a lot of effort.
> 
> www.ruggedgear.com
> 
> They're essentially a running stroller but modified for use without a child in them. Add a few camera-related add-ons - maybe by Kirk or peak design etc to clamp your arca-plates, and you might be in great shape! The gun racks are easy to remove, and they might even have one customizeable without them added on that might save some $$. Alternatively, they probably make a great holder for a monopod etc.



thanks, looks good. The only problem: Not available in austria or Germany..


----------



## JohanL (Jun 21, 2016)

Here in Africa we use bearers, just makes your chances of being eaten by a predator less. Also quite handy in carrying the odd tusk on the way back. Used one or to Sherpas in Nepal some time ago. Yes I really do this.

The heavy stuff I use out of a vehicle or from a hide mostly. On foot or in mountainous terrain it may be better to not take more weight than you can carry personally with ease, be very selective. The best bird or wildlife shots are normally the result of excellent field craft, knowledge of your subjects and a lot of patience.


----------



## chauncey (Jun 22, 2016)

My daughter's aboard my electric scooter


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 22, 2016)

JohanL said:


> Here in Africa we use bearers, just makes your chances of being eaten by a predator less.



lol ;D ;D ;D


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Jun 22, 2016)

When I bought my 400mm f2.8 LIS...which is the heaviest of all the white primes, heavier than the 600L mkI...I found that it was very heavy and bulky to handle. I nearly dropped it several times so I enrolled into a good gym and started working out...specifically to bulk up, man up and lift heavy. 3-4 months later and handling such a lens isn't a problem any more. I use a lowpro lens backpack and I assemble the lens with the hood, extenders and camera attached, all I need to do is unzip and pull it out and it's ready for action. I also needed to man up my tripod, so a large Gitzo fluid head and set of Gitzo 3 LS series mountaineer legs were needed. A 500mm LIS II or a 300mm LIS II are lightweights compared to my lens!


----------



## Alwin (Jun 22, 2016)

Carrying heavy gear or a lot of gear is something I had to think about a while ago also.
I decided to use a trolley as we do not have mountains in the area where I live and the trolley would fit my needs.

Re-working the trolley a little and this came out of it.

Now I want to think of an idea how to "mount" my 1D and 500mm lens on top of it so, I don't ahve to carry it.
My otehr cam is just added and mounted under the trolley net, using the net as a fixation by swirling it around the foot of the 100-400 lens.
The grey pipes are for carrying a tripod and a monopod at same time.
Don't have a picture of the tripod installed though.

Its a Stealth Gear Trolley

http://alwin-naturephotography.de/resources/_wsb_797x1063_P1010923.JPG
http://alwin-naturephotography.de/resources/_wsb_798x1064_P1010929.JPG

Will try to make some pictures next time when its back in the wild. ;D

Yes, there is room for improvement, but just too little time.

Alwin


----------



## NancyP (Jun 22, 2016)

Chauncey, that wins "Most Novel Use of a Superclamp".


----------



## daniela (Jun 28, 2016)

Thanks again. the jogging stroller version would be tzhe best solution for my needs, I think.
Do you know an brand, where I can buy just the frame without the baby carrier unit, (where there is just an platform or something like that to put my gear on? Does anybody own such a solution?

Thank you
Daniela


----------



## chauncey (Jun 28, 2016)

> Chauncey, that wins "Most Novel Use of a Superclamp".


Nancy, you are indeed wise beyond your years.


----------

